# Cookies setzen für Verzeichnis



## nebbiolo (11. Jan 2021)

Hallo
Ich möchte Cookies setzen und das habe ich wie folgt gemacht:

```
<script>
function SetCookie(cname,cvalue)
    {
    document.cookie = cname + "=" + cvalue + ";" + "path=/" + ";";
    }
</script>
```
Nun habe ich aber das Problem, dass diese "nur" für das Unterverzeichnis (/htm) gelten wo ich sie setzte.
Ich möchte sie aber für das ganze Verzeichnis und alle Unterverzeichnisse setzten - habe es mit domain und vielen Varianten von path versucht.
Wie kann ich das erreichen?


----------



## LimDul (11. Jan 2021)

Das erst, was wichtig wäre - JavaScript (worum es bei dir geht) hat absolut gar nix mit Java zu tun (wo du gepostet hat).

Und so wie ich die Doku lesen ist path=/ schon richtig, dann sollte es von überall verfügbar sein.


----------



## infos9 (11. Jan 2021)

nebbiolo hat gesagt.:


> document.cookie = cname + "=" + cvalue + ";" + "path=/" + ";";


`document.cookie = cookieName +"=" + cookieValue + ";expires=" + myDate  + ";domain=.example.com;path=/";`









						Creating a JavaScript cookie on a domain and reading it across sub domains
					

Below is a JavaScript cookie that is written on the user's computer for 12 months.  After we set the cookie on our main domain such as example.com, should the user visit a subdomain like test.examp...




					stackoverflow.com


----------



## nebbiolo (12. Jan 2021)

Guten Morgen!
OK, dass Java nichts mit JS zu tut hat weiss ich eigentlich ... aber bei der Suche nach JavaScript wird eben auch Java angezeigt :-(
Danke für Eure Antworten - ich konnte es nun wie angeben mit "path=/" lösen. Das Problem war, dass die Tests ohne den path in jedem Verzeichnis die Cookies gesetzt hat, also wurden dann nicht die neu gesetzten sondern die "alten" verwendet. Nachdem ich alle Cookies gelöscht habe funktioniert alles tadellos.
Eine Gute Zeit und bleibt alle gesund, Nebbiolo


----------



## infos9 (13. Jan 2021)

Jo zwischendurch auch mal den Cache und Cookies leeren.


----------

